# Banking Laws



## kobi8711

Hi..I am trying to get some information regarding the death of someone who had bank accounts in Thailand. Does anyone know the steps needed to be taken to close the accounts and have the money transferred out of the country into the account of the persons estate. There are no living relatives in Thailand, all of his next of kin reside in the United States. Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit

kobi8711 said:


> Hi..I am trying to get some information regarding the death of someone who had bank accounts in Thailand. Does anyone know the steps needed to be taken to close the accounts and have the money transferred out of the country into the account of the persons estate. There are no living relatives in Thailand, all of his next of kin reside in the United States. Thanks


Howdy,

Just happened to spot your post here. First, welcome to the forum. The Thailand page on this and other sites seems to be very quiet at the moment. We do have members there but my thinking is that perhaps the governmental problems they are experiencing is keeping folks from posting much. Best of luck and hope you can get the needed information.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

This has always been a concern since I retired. What happens to any of my assets in Thailand? 
I'll be interested in the results.


----------



## Jim Slip

Moving money out of Thailand has always been difficult. Depends how much is involved and whether it’s worth all the effort. You may need a good Thai lawyer. Usually you have to claim it is owed to a pension fund.


----------



## Omegaman477

if you are talking under USD$10k, its not worth it. The bureaucracy will send you mad and broke.


----------



## PattyO

kobi8711 said:


> Hi..I am trying to get some information regarding the death of someone who had bank accounts in Thailand. Does anyone know the steps needed to be taken to close the accounts and have the money transferred out of the country into the account of the persons estate. There are no living relatives in Thailand, all of his next of kin reside in the United States. Thanks



Below is what Bangkok Bank would require...expect other Thai banks are similar.


----------

